# First paper mache pumpkin complete



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Finished my first paper mache pumpkin. It was a good learning experience and I followed tips for various tutorials. I have three more to work on and will take greater pains with them but this will have a place in our indoor Halloween décor.

https://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1872


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pretty sweet for a firsty, like how you did the stem


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice! The stem certainly matches all the other awesome things you've been creating jdubbya! Well done.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I like the pumpkin and the green insides should look really creepy with a light inside.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks kids. It was fun to make and again, I learned a few things along the way. It does look cool lit up (stuck a couple led tea lights in it and got a good effect.) I have big plans for the other ones so am not in a hurry as we won't even use them this year.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I think the next time I make a mache pumpkin I'm going to reinforce the sides right beside the mouth opening with some sturdy wire. The big one I made ages ago has really sagged over time. The teeth are touching now - actually he looks a little undershot these days LOL


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Headless said:


> I think the next time I make a mache pumpkin I'm going to reinforce the sides right beside the mouth opening with some sturdy wire. The big one I made ages ago has really sagged over time. The teeth are touching now - actually he looks a little undershot these days LOL


I like that a lot! Really nice detail and paint. I have a lot to learn.:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He has a great face - kind of goofy and fun.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> He has a great face - kind of goofy and fun.


says my wife when describing me to others.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> says my wife when describing me to others.


Ha, she's a keeper!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

hahahahaha goofy & fun is awesome........... I think we'd all like your wife a lot hahahaha


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Congratulations! Now you are sucked into the paper mache vortex, where you will churn out project after project with no regards to where you will actually store them. Yet the ideas will overwhelm you and you will create more and more in hopes of of capturing said ideas... Oh wait... that's me... 

You did a great job and will find that with each one you make, the process will become faster and you'll find your skills improving. Don't be afraid to experiment either.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Love it. Great texture on that stem.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Lizzyborden said:


> Congratulations! Now you are sucked into the paper mache vortex, where you will churn out project after project with no regards to where you will actually store them. Yet the ideas will overwhelm you and you will create more and more in hopes of of capturing said ideas... Oh wait... that's me...
> 
> You did a great job and will find that with each one you make, the process will become faster and you'll find your skills improving. Don't be afraid to experiment either.


I don't see myself making a ton of PM projects, although I made several for last year's witch haunt. Wanted to try my hand at pumpkins as I have a couple large projects in mind that will be centerpiece props for our haunt in the next couple years. Need to work on my paper clay making skills.



Rahnefan said:


> Love it. Great texture on that stem.


Thanks. Multiple layers of glue mache strips. It makes for a nice stringy look.


----------

